# Derailleur hanger for horizontal drop outs?



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

My Dj frame has horizontail drop outs and I run it as a single speed. There are a few places I ride that gears would be better. Is there a derailler hanger that anyone has used with horizantal drop outs they can recommend? 
This would be something that I use only sometimes. I have the extra parts already, just need a way to hang the der on the horizontal drop outs.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Depends on your frame really, you might be able to get away with something like a Black Market hanger, but it really depends on your drop outs and the diameter of your rear axle......


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Another option. You can likely find cheaper too. But like was said already, some dropouts (like surly style ones) it may not work.

DMR Chain Tugs with Derailleur Hanger in Tree Fort Bikes Track Parts (cat121)


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Ended up going with the blk market hanger for horizontal drop outs. Works great, thanks for the info guys.


----------

